# Dewlap pigeons.



## Pigeonfriends

Can anyone give me a wikipedia link to it's info i never heard of this pigeon and would like to get to know more about it.


----------



## Print Tippler

You need to use the search function built into the forum or google it. You will quickly find information.


----------



## Pigeonfriends

i Google it but the breed doesn't seem to exist, it just leads back to this forum where people call it dewlap, only thing i got from it is that it's a diver type but i really like its colors.


----------



## Nkloft

http://www.turkishtumblers.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=17


----------



## Pigeonfriends

Bears135 said:


> http://www.turkishtumblers.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=17


Wow thanks so its a tumbler


----------



## AZCorbin

Flying with dewlaps

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/tags.php?tag=dewlap


----------



## Larry Holman

You can also check The World of Doneks and Divers. com


----------



## Pigeonfriends

ohhhh so it's a donek, sooooo cool too bad i can't access youtube on vacation, i want to see how they fly.


----------



## Print Tippler

...

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f39/dewlaps-25820.html

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f39/flying-with-dewlaps-53556.html

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f39/doneks-vs-dewlaps-30602.html

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/my-dewlaps-48016.html

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f39/dewlaps-47936.html

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f39/diving-pigeons-49707.html


----------



## dewlap1

*Dewlap pigeons*

Well my Pigeonfriend,

The Dewlap pigeon in NOT a Donek and it is NOT a Tumbler. Yes it is a flying and diving breed but it is different in many ways. The Dewlap is larger and has its origins in the Middle east, Syria, Lebanon and Turkey, where they are popular today. There are so many types of them with different shaped heads and bodies sytles from their local areas. I could go deep into that but too much for now. They mostly are bred with the white flights with white spots on each side of the face called earrings, also with a spot above the beak and sometimes on the neck called the necklace. There is another type which is an auto-sexed link type known as Reehani or Basrar. There are others known as Mfattle which has very small frills in its wings. It comes in solid white or white with cheek patches and colored tails, or pied. 
So search for Adana Dewlap (which is from Turkey) Dewlap pigeons, Syrain Dewlaps, or Wammentauben ( as it is called in Germany)

You can see some of my Dewlaps at this link http://www.turkishtumblers.com/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=43&sid=9ac8d198d80a2721e18c7d94c74c1a32


----------



## Nkloft

dewlap1 said:


> Well my Pigeonfriend,
> 
> The Dewlap pigeon in NOT a Donek and it is NOT a Tumbler. Yes it is a flying and diving breed but it is different in many ways. The Dewlap is larger and has its origins in the Middle east, Syria, Lebanon and Turkey, where they are popular today. There are so many types of them with different shaped heads and bodies sytles from their local areas. I could go deep into that but too much for now. They mostly are bred with the white flights with white spots on each side of the face called earrings, also with a spot above the beak and sometimes on the neck called the necklace. There is another type which is an auto-sexed link type known as Reehani or Basrar. There are others known as Mfattle which has very small frills in its wings. It comes in solid white or white with cheek patches and colored tails, or pied.
> So search for Adana Dewlap (which is from Turkey) Dewlap pigeons, Syrain Dewlaps, or Wammentauben ( as it is called in Germany)
> 
> You can see some of my Dewlaps at this link http://www.turkishtumblers.com/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=43&sid=9ac8d198d80a2721e18c7d94c74c1a32


you have Great Dewlaps. Are yours all Adana Dewlaps ?


----------



## dewlap1

Thank you Bears135,

I take pride in my birds. I have found photos of my birds on websites around the world. Makes me feel good.

My Dewlaps are not all 100% Adana any more. Pure Adana's have green eyes, mine still show up with cracked eyes from time to time. I would have to say they are now American Dewlaps. I have bred Dewlaps since I was a teen, now in my 50's, wow. But over the years I had added fresh Dewlap ONLY blood when I could fine it, Syrian, Lebanon and Adana Turkey birds. So they are a blend. I do fly them, I learned from breeders from the above contries all about them, these folks are my friends! It is sad that here in the USA they have not a great following. I have sold so many over the years and these breeders just disappear. Dewlaps are a hard bred to fly, I think many give up so fast. In the USA we want everything fast, right now. These are an anceint bred and no need to cross other breeds into them to make them "better"

Bill


----------



## Nkloft

I really enjoy my Adana dewlaps i have a pair and one baby. I'm looking all around the usa because i want to get a pair or 2 but i really cant find anybody selling them. I really am afraid to fly them because i only have 3 and if i lose any it would be really hard to get more. Do you have any for sale ?


----------



## dublin boy

Dewlaps are a hard bred to fly, I think many give up so fast. In the USA we want everything fast, right now. These are an anceint bred and no need to cross other breeds into them to make them "better"

Bill[/QUOTE]

hi , can you explain more about why you find this breed is hard to fly ? your experience ect ...


----------



## dewlap1

*Dewlaps hard to fly....*

Dublin boy,

I will try to answer your question as to why I made the statement that Dewlaps are hard to fly.

I think it has to do to the fact that Dewlaps are a larger bird than say Donek or voutas. Also their wings seem to be stiff and flatter than most breeds. One can see that their wing beats are also some what different, but very powerful. Their flying time is much shorter than most flying breeds. They seem to need to be pushed up with a flag to get them in the air. They like the rooftop of the loft and to walk about on the ground. Now this is from my many years of flying them as well as other Dewlap flyers I have met around the world. Some may say different? 

This photo is one of my Dewlaps nearing the end of a dive. They start off most times head first then pull into this keel angle drop with wings fixed like so. They make quite a noise coming down.


----------



## dublin boy

thank you dewlap1 for the reply/explanation, much appreciated , ive seen a few vids on you tube, they look great ,and yeah thats some sound they make when coming down, i hope to get some in the future ,

thanks for the pic, it looks great .








[/QUOTE]


----------



## dewlap1

Thank you, I hope I helped out. I think you stand a real good chance to get some good Adana types over there in the UK. I have seen many come up for sale there. I'd like to get some new birds here into the USA. Good luck.


----------



## aslam4334

Dear sir can u please help me to get good pearl white eyes high flyer tumbler for breeding or for sale please help please send me some picture of the pigeon for please contact [email protected] Thankyou!!


----------

